# Possible efuse work-around?



## dbrown (Sep 29, 2011)

So i was toying around with fdisk inside chroot and i listed the internal sd. I'm wondering if it would be possible to toggle the bootflags to a different partition that contains a different bootloader. And if so, boot into a different kernel. Im not sure exectly how efuse works and im sure someone has already though of this and tried it but just an idea.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## aceoyame (Jun 23, 2011)

The efuse prevents us from jtaging it. So the only way to load stuff is if its signed e.g. the 360


----------

